# Drainage pipe from a home onto public sidewalk



## annelloyd (Apr 3, 2007)

In California, does anyone know the UBC for landscaping drainage?

A landscaper contractor installs the new home developers lawns, plants, and drainage pipes. The black plastic used sits at the edge of the property and water and slime drain directly onto the public sidewalks (part of which is the individual homeowners property according to pins placed in the concrete). Other pipes face upwards and water just sits in them and only "drains out" with a good rain or overwatering. This is a potential health hazard with flies & mosquito's.

The concern is that people could get hurt where the slime comes out. It happened to one person in the development. While walking at night, the person slipped on the slime and ended up with 15 stitches in the back of the head due to the fall. Visits to the chiropractor, eye doctor due to fuzzy vision, and a neurologist to get a referral for a MRI were needed. The city, the landscaper, and the developer say it's not their problem. 

I'm trying to help this person. Anyone know where I can find the actual code that states what the regulations are?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

annelloyd said:


> In California, does anyone know the UBC for landscaping drainage?
> 
> A landscaper contractor installs the new home developers lawns, plants, and drainage pipes. The black plastic used sits at the edge of the property and water and slime drain directly onto the public sidewalks (part of which is the individual homeowners property according to pins placed in the concrete). Other pipes face upwards and water just sits in them and only "drains out" with a good rain or overwatering. This is a potential health hazard with flies & mosquito's.
> 
> ...


iirc it was on the test.


----------

